# Caption Contest II...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What would be a caption for this one...


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

The boss is gonna be one mad mother-mucker when he sees this!!!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope the Loch Ness monster is a girl.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Its gettin deep


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

The salesman said it would go anywhere!


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm 99.98% sure I didn't hit the reverse lever!


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Time to get the rubber boots out.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Uh Oh! I thought that water main was over there.


----------



## anokes (Jul 30, 2008)

This guy needs Rod Blagojevich's mouth, old Rod needs this guys shovel and they might be able to get out of the crap there in


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

a few minutes earlier.... "No I don't need any help! I'm almost out!"


----------

